

Backify Removes Free accounts a month after starting them - eslachance

Original news item: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3110553<p>Backify just sent me an email saying all free accounts will be closed as of November 22nd.<p>I only backed up part of my data on there with the free account and the upload speed was horrible (barely 5kbps). Had I actually uploaded 512GB of data, it wouldn't have finished before they closed my account...<p>What a waste.
======
maushu
I'm not surprised.

Who the heck backups _512 GB_ on a _free_ place?

